# Breeding terminology



## Aspen (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello all! I was looking at a breeders site and ran across a statement I did not understand.

This breeder has standards and minis. I have edited to remove the business name and the breeder. The statement reads "This litter is totally "business name" lines, but the breeder is "out of state breeders name".

Does this mean the sire & dam come from this breeder but were purchased by a breeder out of state who is now offering pups. In essence making this a courtesy listing?

Thank you for the information!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

If the breeder has the dam but is of the other lines it might be a co own thing or they are just sharing the news that one of their breeding has had a litter. Like reporting on family


----------

